# Why do Tag Heuers have such poor resale value?



## Rags122 (Jul 11, 2009)

Can anyone shed some light on to this matter. I have been on TRF numerous times & have noticed that a 20 yr old rolex will command somewhere in the neighborhood of 2k while a recent Tag that retails for $1500 goes for around less than half when its up for sale.
I own 3 Tags a 2000 professional & 2 quartz aquaracers waf1113 & waf1110. IMO all 3 are great watches & I get great compliments on them all the time.


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

Rags122 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on to this matter. I have been on TRF numerous times & have noticed that a 20 yr old rolex will command somewhere in the neighborhood of 2k while a recent Tag that retails for $1500 goes for around less than half when its up for sale.
> I own 3 Tags a 2000 professional & 2 quartz aquaracers waf1113 & waf1110. IMO all 3 are great watches & I get great compliments on them all the time.


Well for starters, Rolex has more history, and in-house movements. At best TAG uses modified ETA movements. On the other hand, when you buy a Rolex, IMHO, you _definitely_ pay for the name. So there's an argument both ways.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The resale price of a watch is more tied to the current price of a similar new watch than to the original sale price. Rolexes just keep getting more and more expensive new. TAGs are more reasonably priced and have not had as much run-up in new pricing. 

Their market share is a lot bigger than Rolexes as a result. ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Very few watches hold good value.

There's Rolex,Panerai, and PP that do very well. Most others do poorly.

If you sell that $1500 TAG for $800, you've lost $700.

If you buy a $6000 Rolex and sell it for $5000 a year later, you've lost $1000.

Would you rather lose $700 or $1000?

Don't get caught up in % loss, look at dollars out of your pocket.

I have both brands and enjoy them. Dont worry about resale so much...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The top four at present,

Patek Philippe
Panerai
Rolex
Cartier

Mystique created by the 'boys' in marketing have done wonders.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Because Tag is not so much of an high-end. It's all about supply/demand. 
Given that most of watches don't do well on resale value. 

Rolex is the most bang for the buck that's for sure.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Rolex, "most bang for the buck". Don't believe I've heard that before. They'll be a 
lot of knee-slaping and gasping for breath over that one. :-d


kyotousa said:


> Because Tag is not so much of an high-end. It's all about supply/demand.
> Given that most of watches don't do well on resale value.
> 
> Rolex is the most bang for the buck that's for sure.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: Rolex, "most bang for the buck". Don't believe I've heard that before. They'll be a
> lot of knee-slaping and gasping for breath over that one. :-d


Why wouldn't it...

1. It's the most recognizable luxury brand. Most people probably think it's more expensive than PP, AP, GP, Piaget, Vacheron, or other more expensive brands.
2. Great resale vallue
3. accurate and supposely built like a tank.
4. great service center due to large share of market. (The cleaning & lubricating service I have seen cost about $250-300 for their new watches. While expecting $500+ for all the other comparable brands, heck even Tag is charging $500 for the GC or COSC models. I also feel percentage wise, there's less horror stories about their SC)

If you are talking about bang for the buck for just owning a watch then $20 electronic watches work a wonder.

That being said, I would not go for Rolex because imo their watches are straight up boring.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, I'll give you one, great customer service.


kyotousa said:


> Why wouldn't it...
> 
> 1. It's the most recognizable luxury brand. Most people probably think it's more expensive than PP, AP, GP, Piaget, Vacheron, or other more expensive brands.
> 2. Great resale vallue
> ...


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

And I'll give another. With few exceptions Rolex designs are straight-up boring.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Well, I'll give you one, great customer service.


 :think:That's funny...u don't think Rolex is consider the most recognizable luxury watch nor has better resale value than the other watches?

I believe it's the only watch brand that made it to the top 100 best global brands.
Also, u can pretty much pawn off rolex anywhere in the world.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I think a big part of it is just that many TAG models can be easily purchased for 35% or more discount online (gray). Whatever the reason, it sure makes for some great second-hand bargains. I just picked up a one-owner Aquaracer 500m auto that still has over a year of warranty left for over 55% off retail. That's a whole lot of watch for the money.

Rolex is bang for the buck? If you mean "bang" in the vulgar sense, then I might be on board with such a statement.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

You saw my list, it's #3 at the moment and moments can last years with watches. Patek 
Philippe is still top of the heap and Rolex is not even close. Have you or have been in the 
watch business?


kyotousa said:


> :think:That's funny...u don't think Rolex is consider the most recognizable luxury watch nor has better resale value than the other watches?
> 
> I believe it's the only watch brand that made it to the top 100 best global brands.
> Also, u can pretty much pawn off rolex anywhere in the world.


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Have a 40 yr old Rolex Oyster and it's still going strong - wasn't serviced for over 30 years and was still alive and kicking! The service centre also gives you the watch back BETTER than new. No joke, it comes back gleaming like no tomorrow. On the other hand, my Monaco came back with a scratched clasp and dust on the dial. Maybe a one off, but they didn't even bother polishing the case - that's pretty much standard at Rolex.

Bang for buck? Definitely. In-house movement, history, innovation and can sell my Sub (ain't she a beaut!) in ten years time for pretty much the price I bought it (I think anyway; take a look at the price of one from the 70s or 80s and you'll see what I mean!).

Rolex bashing is also very boring :roll:


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> You saw my list, it's #3 at the moment and moments can last years with watches. Patek
> Philippe is still top of the heap and Rolex is not even close. Have you or have been in the
> watch business?


 lol are you serious. First of all most people don't know about watches or are in the watch bushiness and those won't know about PP. But you can bet 99.9999% of people know about Rolex. That's the brand value right there. 
100 Best Global Brands; Google, Zara, Apple, and Nintendo Top Gainers | Bill Hartzer
Think more people know about Patek Philippe? King of the watch right? why is not on the list? :think: 
PP is like what 150K at least. Rolex is starting with 7k and most people would think you are owning the "most expensive" watch out there. Hence bang in the buck.

It's like when you drive a Ford GT or Maserati chicks would only know that BMW M6 anyway. lol

Now, I ranked the "best bang for the buck" by the mix of luxury brand value, cost, built, and resale value. Because by ownng a watch we are all basically getting ripped off. It's more like buying a not very useful toy. It's not an investment or necessity goods.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: 150K, Pateks start at around 12-13K and I knew about them when I was 19, two 
score and ten ago. I was asked many times when I was behind the counter, "what do you think about Rolex"? My standard answer, 'a very very good watch at a very poor price.' I have a feeling that you work for a Rolex AD. The only thing I admire about Rolex is the way they run there're business, other watch companies could 
learn a lot. The end product, schrug.


kyotousa said:


> lol are you serious. First of all most people don't know about watches or are in the watch bushiness and those won't know about PP. But you can bet 99.9999% of people know about Rolex. That's the brand value right there.
> 100 Best Global Brands; Google, Zara, Apple, and Nintendo Top Gainers | Bill Hartzer
> Think more people know about Patek Philippe? King of the watch right? why is not on the list? :think:
> PP is like what 150K at least. Rolex is starting with 7k and most people would think you are owning the "most expensive" watch out there. Hence bang in the buck.
> ...


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> The only thing I admire about Rolex is the way they run there're business, other watch companies could
> learn a lot. The end product, schrug.


+1. The brand carries value (as a status symbol). But that only helps Rolex, not me.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: 150K, Pateks start at around 12-13K and I knew about them when I was 19, two
> score and ten ago. I was asked many times when I was behind the counter, "what do you think about Rolex"? My standard answer, 'a very very good watch at a very poor price.' I have a feeling that you work for a Rolex AD. The only thing I admire about Rolex is the way they run there're business, other watch companies could
> learn a lot. The end product, schrug.


wow large sample size brah 1....I'll take your view over Business Week's survey. lol
if you can't make a counter arguement then you assume someone work for Rolex? :-!

You made 4 or 5 posts without stating why the watch has poor value or why the end prodcut suffers. In your view it simply just is and people should believe that....lol
No point to continue this discussion with you when you can't make 1 valid counter point "schrug".


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

JarrodS said:


> +1. The brand carries value (as a status symbol). But that only helps Rolex, not me.


huh? This statement could apply to buying replicas!! 
I wonder what makes that guy think Patek Philippe worth its 15k. I guess I have to assume he works at Patek Philippe AD now....;-)


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> huh? This statement could apply to buying replicas!!


I'll restate more clearly. When you pay for Rolex, you pay not only for the product, but also a substantial premium for the brand name/status symbol. That's really great for Rolex. But that's not so good for people who just want to buy a good watch.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

JarrodS said:


> I'll restate more clearly. When you pay for Rolex, you pay not only for the product, but also a substantial premium for the brand name/status symbol. That's really great for Rolex. But that's not so good for people who just want to buy a good watch.


Isn't that the same for every luxury item in the world?
You might need to clarify what's consider a good watch. Better yet, what's a bad watch for its money and what makes "this watch" superior than "that watch." Also, what makes the superior watch so much better in ratio of price that you would consider it as the best bang for the buck.

I have hard time understand how you would put a price on a brand name "luxury" mechanical watch without factor in the established brand name history and the status factor. Or maybe you are just picking out the factor you would consider a good watch and ignore the other? As I already stated $20 electronic watch work damn well to tell time. Heck atomic/quartz watch would only cost $1-300 and beats every single mechanical watches in the world in the accuracy department and durability.

Who knows, your statement didn't clarify much that's for sure.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> Or maybe you are just picking out the factor you would consider a good watch and ignore the other?


Yeah, that's what I'm doing, since I'm the only person I need to please. What do you do, worry about what everybody else thinks about your watch? You must, given #1 and #2 on your list of what makes Rolex "good":

#1 - Brand recognition. Everybody knows what watch I have on. How exactly does that increase my enjoyment of the watch?
#2 - Resale value. Everybody knows my watch is valuable. Am I making my decision about which watch to wear so I can go sell it? No, thanks.

When I'm talking about what makes a watch good, I'm talking about your #3. You know, the watch itself. The materials from which it is constructed, its reliability, performance, comfort, and aesthetics - all in relation to what it costs. Not intangible social concepts that have little or nothing to do with my enjoyment of it.

#4 - Great service center. Yes, that's important. Is Tag Heuer service bad? I don't know - mine have been good watches so far, and the movements can be serviced by any decent watchmaker in the world.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

haha why did you even make a general commented on the Rolex saying it's not a value at the first place.:think: 

Your opinion was heavily biased by you and yourself only. When people make a statement it's generally toward the general public. As I said I would never want a Rolex cause it's boring. but it doesn't change the fact it's a great value toward the general public. ;-)

I can say for one...in-house movement is a rarity and in general people tend to pay more for that. Then one could just say I don't give a .... because it doesn't increaes my enjoyment of my watch. If I just say straight up Tag Heuer is a ugly POS no one should buy it. The opinion itself has no value and it's pure garbage because beauty is in the eyes of a beholder. Glad we got the obscurity out the way.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> haha why did you even make a general commented on the Rolex saying it's not a value at the first place.:think:


:-s As I already stated, you are paying for the status symbol. This does not represent value to me.



> Your opinion was heavily biased by you and yourself only.


:-s :-s What else should it be based upon? :-s :-s

Whether you choose to recognize it or not, your statement that Rolex is a value to the general public is, by definition, an opinion, not a fact. To the great majority of all people on earth, Rolex is not a value brand. Rolex is an aspirational/status brand.

Although this Rolex argument hijacked the thread, I do think it relates well to the OP's original question. If you invert some of these arguments about why Rolex resale is high, you get some answers that I feel are on the mark.

1. Supply - TAG watches are in high supply, as evident by the perpetual availability of nearly every model on the gray market. In part this is because most of the models use commodity movements that are readily available. In part this is due to the way the company markets its products.

2. Demand - TAG watches are not in high demand to the WIS/collector community. Why? I don't know - maybe because WIS like something exclusive, and TAG isn't (see #1)?

3. Status - TAG watches are inexpensive relative to other luxury brands, and therefore do not have the same brand status value attached to them as, say, Rolex does.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Dasser said:


> Have a 40 yr old Rolex Oyster and it's still going strong - wasn't serviced for over 30 years and was still alive and kicking! The service centre also gives you the watch back BETTER than new. No joke, it comes back gleaming like no tomorrow. On the other hand, my Monaco came back with a scratched clasp and dust on the dial. Maybe a one off, but they didn't even bother polishing the case - that's pretty much standard at Rolex.
> 
> Bang for buck? Definitely. In-house movement, history, innovation and can sell my Sub (ain't she a beaut!) in ten years time for pretty much the price I bought it (I think anyway; take a look at the price of one from the 70s or 80s and you'll see what I mean!).
> 
> Rolex bashing is also very boring :roll:


Absolutely. :-! Rolex while never be the most advanced watchmaker but they stylish robust, historic.... and will last you a lifetime. One that thinks you pay solely for the name has never owned a rolex made in the last ten years or has serious blinkers
Some Tag's also use a standard ETA quartz movement battery. looks like a $5 movement. So to sell for $500-$1000 is theft. As for the new range of Tag';s they look good but nowhere near rolex in any respect.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

Rolex = bang for the buck ??? Seriously, am I reading this right? Brand recognition/superior steel/service/resale value, yeah all good stuff, but you gotta pay $7K or more for it, where as Aquaracer gets you Swiss ETA for less than quarter of that cost. I'm not saying Tag is 'bang for the buck' either, but Rolex ain't either. Neither are. I think the best bang for the buck is a used LNIB Aquaracer for $500 is the best 'bang for the buck'. 

Watches depreciate over time, eventually you lose money regardless of what you have. good value if you enjoy it.

one more thing, do you really want people to recognize your watch? 

Anyway, bottom line, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

nakedjohnny said:


> one more thing, do you really want people to recognize your watch?


To be honest, we all have some desire to have others see our watches otherwise we wouldn't be posting them here.

To have a nice watch tucked under a sleeve all day just isn't right!


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

JarrodS said:


> :-s As I already stated, you are paying for the status symbol. This does not represent value to me.
> 
> :-s :-s What else should it be based upon? :-s :-s
> 
> Whether you choose to recognize it or not, your statement that Rolex is a value to the general public is, by definition, an opinion, not a fact. To the great majority of all people on earth, Rolex is not a value brand. Rolex is an aspirational/status brand.


duh...based upon facts/data. I would say the 4 factors I listed are the most important when people are choosing a luxury watches, 
and I figure Rolex's best bang in the buck compare to the watches in its class when you calculate in the ranking & pricing. If you can come up with other facts I am happy to hear it. 
You do know Value =/= Cheap right.

=================================
Now, why would one compare a used watch to new and ppl rly need to learn to read.
"If you are talking about bang for the buck for just owning a watch then $20 electronic watches work a wonder." There's watch and there's luxury watch. enough said.
btw nakedjohnny whey did you point out Swiss ETA movement like it's something special.....It's like 99% of mechancial watches out there are using ETA movement.lol


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

you obviously never owned a rolex. its not all about snob brand appeal. Its about a bloody great watch. you can get many pre loved for 4-5k actually and the movement and finish, quality. durability, history blah blah balh .. is far better than tag and an aquaracer. its like comparing a mitsubishi with a porsche. There is no point. buy and enjoy what you like, but dont knock what you dont know


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

I fail to see how a Rolex become a Porsche...more like a Land Rover. 
Where did you get Mitsubishi? Christ Tag even has the SLR line. 
Tag gotta to be the Porsche out of these 2 brand lol :-d

Even though it's more like an Alfa if u rly gotta do a comparison like this.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

kyotousa said:


> ...
> Even though it's more like an Alfa if u rly gotta do a comparison like this.


Does this mean my TAG's fuel injection will stop working when the movement is at a certain temperature?? LOL


----------



## Pastor (Sep 12, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> Does this mean my TAG's fuel injection will stop working when the movement is at a certain temperature?? LOL


No but if it's a 1970's Heuer then it's likely it will turn to rust and fall apart :-d

I love my Tag (Kirium quartz), it's my everyday wear, not because it's a beater but because it's my favourite watch. Yes I like my 5513 it's been through a lot over the years, my new 14060 is very pretty but my PO keeps better time with it's ETA movement. Maybe I'm a heathen, who knows but I still prefer my TAG


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

haha every mechanical watch will have "fuel injection" problem just shake it really hard.


----------



## Cat91 (Apr 2, 2006)

Three letters: R.G.M.

That's where my Monaco goes for overhaul when the time comes. It'll be long out of warranty by then and there's no real reason to ship it to LVMH. It has a great sapphire crystal already, all it will need are gaskets and a good clean, and a new strap or perhaps a good TAG bracelet-I like the bracelets fo rthe Monacos and I'd love to get one. And I know that RGM will do a first class job. I want to buy one of their pilot models in a couple years. 

Miao, Cat


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

Obviously I have never owned a rolex and never will. I will never spend that much on a watch, actually I cannot afford it. and yes, I would bet it's a great watch, yeah better than tag/aquaracer, but a mitsubishi vs. porsche? come on. At least pick a corvette or a mustang, which I think are more fitting to this topic, more comparable pricewise, about 1/2 - 1/3 ratio of rolex to tag, and both are domestic so their resale values not as good as import, yet more people buy them because they are more affordable and get as much horsepower as porsche, even though handling/metal/power aspects not so refined than porsche. that's why they sell. more "bang for the buck".

"you obviously never owned a rolex. its not all about snob brand appeal. Its about a bloody great watch. you can get many pre loved for 4-5k actually and the movement and finish, quality. durability, history blah blah balh .. is far better than tag and an aquaracer. its like comparing a mitsubishi with a porsche. There is no point. buy and enjoy what you like, but dont knock what you dont know "​


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

As often as TAG changes the look of some of their models, they should be more wanted by TAG collectors, hence they should bring a higher fee. However, we as sellers offer prices that are too low. If every single TAG owner started selling them for more, then they would slowly gain a better resale value. People think they have to pay more for a Rolex, so they do. Rolex are no better than Timex when it comes to keeping time. Hell, Timex is probably better. BUT, the consumer has turned Rolex into an item they think will give them status, so they are willing to spend their money, no matter how much on them. AND then continue spending money to maintain them, service them, etc. Most folks don't know that once you open a COSC watch of any brand for its first service it is no longer COSC unless you pay to have it certified again. Human nature is to spend more on something you really want because you think it's better, no matter what it is. Sure, some items take longer to make, better materials, better craftsmanship, etc. But what is a watch really for? To tell time. Your cell phone can do that more acurately than any mechanical watch. Most youth these days don't even own watches any more. Crazy money on watches is just a way of saying "see, I can waste a lot of money; and I have a really small ....."


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, many buy a Rolex as a symbol that they have 'arrived'. Some who have, have looked further and found out that they 
have only 'arrived' half way.


MJM said:


> As often as TAG changes the look of some of their models, they should be more wanted by TAG collectors, hence they should bring a higher fee. However, we as sellers offer prices that are too low. If every single TAG owner started selling them for more, then they would slowly gain a better resale value. People think they have to pay more for a Rolex, so they do. Rolex are no better than Timex when it comes to keeping time. Hell, Timex is probably better. BUT, the consumer has turned Rolex into an item they think will give them status, so they are willing to spend their money, no matter how much on them. AND then continue spending money to maintain them, service them, etc. Most folks don't know that once you open a COSC watch of any brand for its first service it is no longer COSC unless you pay to have it certified again. Human nature is to spend more on something you really want because you think it's better, no matter what it is. Sure, some items take longer to make, better materials, better craftsmanship, etc. But what is a watch really for? To tell time. Your cell phone can do that more acurately than any mechanical watch. Most youth these days don't even own watches any more. Crazy money on watches is just a way of saying "see, I can waste a lot of money; and I have a really small ....."


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Why does anyone care how others spend their money? About once a month someone here poses as a financial planner. Get over it - it's a hobby!



MJM said:


> As often as TAG changes the look of some of their models, they should be more wanted by TAG collectors, hence they should bring a higher fee. However, we as sellers offer prices that are too low. If every single TAG owner started selling them for more, then they would slowly gain a better resale value. People think they have to pay more for a Rolex, so they do. Rolex are no better than Timex when it comes to keeping time. Hell, Timex is probably better. BUT, the consumer has turned Rolex into an item they think will give them status, so they are willing to spend their money, no matter how much on them. AND then continue spending money to maintain them, service them, etc. Most folks don't know that once you open a COSC watch of any brand for its first service it is no longer COSC unless you pay to have it certified again. Human nature is to spend more on something you really want because you think it's better, no matter what it is. Sure, some items take longer to make, better materials, better craftsmanship, etc. But what is a watch really for? To tell time. Your cell phone can do that more acurately than any mechanical watch. Most youth these days don't even own watches any more. Crazy money on watches is just a way of saying "see, I can waste a lot of money; and I have a really small ....."


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

MJM said:


> Human nature is to spend more on something you really want because you think it's better, no matter what it is. Sure, some items take longer to make, better materials, better craftsmanship, etc. But what is a watch really for? To tell time. Your cell phone can do that more acurately than any mechanical watch. Most youth these days don't even own watches any more. Crazy money on watches is just a way of saying "see, I can waste a lot of money; and I have a really small ....."


Fail in logic right here... Because to many watch is not really for tell time. It's a collection, a hobby, a status symbol, a fashion statement, an accessory.
Again, picking up only certain aspect without seeing the whole picture. Fail

When you are using a general logic that could apply everywhere else there's probably a fail in logic somewhere. ^_^


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

OK Crew.... Rolex bashing is unseemly and trite. It should be beneath the Forum Crew. Let's move on.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok all, sorry if it came off as bashing. I have nothing against Rolex or any other status item. I own several high end American made guitars. Why? Because of what they stand for in the world of music which is major hobby for me. I had a Rolex which I received as a gift a long time ago. Times were tough and I sold it. It never ran right anyhow and really wasn't my style. Had a PO for a while. Great watch but still didn't fit me exactly. Will I get another one someday? Maybe. Right now though, I'm very happy with TAG and the style of watch the put out. Enjoy what you like and what you can reasonably afford. I have no problem using credit once in a while for a treat, but if you're in your 20s or 30s I would suggest thinking long and hard before diving in. I am no financial planner by any means. I work hard and so does my wife and I've learned from my mistakes. Just trying to pass that bit of knowledge along.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

OK OK porsche and mistsubishi is a bad analogy. But lets not try and compare the quality of US cars to the quality of Swiss watches you get my point though ( well some of it) its hard to compare one to the other as Rolex on the whole cater to a totally different market and more successfully. Rolex out last most other brands in style design etc. Price might be a bit high but yet so many willing to pay it- the majority for the quality etc not the name,.


----------



## xjeeunitx (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't believe Rolex is being bashed in a Tag Heuer forum. Seriously?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

The lack of grammatical skills in this thread is what disturbs me the most. Wow.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think I'm reading much of Rolex bashing here on this thread. The only reason Rolex came up is because Rolex was used as an example of a brand that has much better resale value. That's not bashing. Some posts have clearly stated that Rolex is not a value watch, and that's not bashing either. The purpose of discussion is good resale value and why Tag doesn't have it. I don't doubt that Rolex is a great watch and I'm sure the quality is there to justify their premium. However I still don't see "value" there. To me, value is there when the price of a good isn't far from the actual cost.

Frankly, I think we started off with a silly question, but we still amuse ourselves here in WUS due to our great interest in watches; we love talking about watches. It's all cool, but what bugs me the most is the posting by *xjeeunitx, *"I can't believe Rolex is being bashed in a Tag Heuer forum. Seriously?"

Yes, seriously how arrogant do you have to be to make such a remark? If owning a Rolex will associate myself to such arrogance, I never want to own one. We hang out here on this forum because we are TH fans, and we may bash other brands; it's normal. It happens in every other forum too.

PS. I tried my very best to be grammatically correct, because I wouldn't want to disturb underpar. Good god, no!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

nakedjohnny said:


> ... It's all cool, but what bugs me the most is the posting by *xjeeunitx, *"I can't believe Rolex is being bashed in a Tag Heuer forum. Seriously?"
> 
> ...
> 
> PS. I tried my very best to be grammatically correct, because I wouldn't want to disturb underpar. Good god, no!


I took *xjeenuitx*'s remark as being made somewhat tongue in cheek. It you look at it that way, it's humorous... but not as humorous as your grammar snapback! LOL :-d (...which I am sure is the way you meant it too because, as we all know, the TAG Crew is nice to each other at all times. :-! ... ;-) ... isn't it? :-s)

I guess my real problem with discussion of the 'value of Rolexes' is, like many other similar topics, it produces the same points every time it comes up. But you are right, the thread didn't have any real bashing, at least when compared to others.

For the record and on the thread topic, I avoid buying new watches, generally, as I find almost* all *of them have poor resale value - some more than others. (But some watches make me buy them new! o|) I have noticed the Heuers and TAG Heuers that I have acquired as used or vintage have held value quite well. Indeed, the Heuers appear to be appreciating quite decently over time. (But I still would never call watches an investment... just speculation at best.)


----------



## xjeeunitx (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wanted to get some Rolex sparks in here. No harm intended. 

BTW, I am not arrogant. Maybe, a little. I do like the Carrera and was very close in acquiring one. In the end, I went with the Speedmaster Professional because of the history, quality, and resale value. Just like the moderator, I do not buy new watches. I purchase pre-loved only just because all watches depreciates in value after it is worn.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

nakedjohnny said:


> PS. I tried my very best to be grammatically correct, because I wouldn't want to disturb underpar.


I'm sorry, you failed.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

nakedjohnny said:


> I don't think I'm reading much of Rolex bashing here on this thread. The only reason Rolex came up is because Rolex was used as an example of a brand that has much better resale value. That's not bashing. Some posts have clearly stated that Rolex is not a value watch, and that's not bashing either. The purpose of discussion is good resale value and why Tag doesn't have it. I don't doubt that Rolex is a great watch and I'm sure the quality is there to justify their premium.


I could not agree more. I'm quite puzzled by the several posts that refer to the "bashing" of Rolex in this thread. I saw a lot of rebuttal to the notion that Rolex is a value brand, but little to no negativity.



> Yes, seriously how arrogant do you have to be to make such a remark? If owning a Rolex will associate myself to such arrogance, I never want to own one.


Also seconded. If it was meant to be funny, I missed the humor completely.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

xj, it's OK to be brag a little, after all, you own a Rolex. I would like to own a submariner one day, and maybe I am a little jealous of people owning the classic style and quality that I hear about. Just not now...

Maybe the reason I am protective/defensive of Tag is because I own one and I want the brand to be highly regarded by others as well. I'm sure other brand owners act such way also.

If we're talking about used market, I'm sure there are a lot more value buys than new. Certainly for Tag! I picked up an Aquaracer so cheap on WUS I won't even say how much, in case the seller might see it here. That was great forme, but too bad for original Tag owners there there isn't such a large used market.

I failed the grammar test in my last post, but hey, I'm used to it... now that I'm no longer in school, there's no one to correct me anymore...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Any brand bashing should be done only in the Public Forum.


xjeeunitx said:


> I just wanted to get some Rolex sparks in here. No harm intended.
> 
> BTW, I am not arrogant. Maybe, a little. I do like the Carrera and was very close in acquiring one. In the end, I went with the Speedmaster Professional because of the history, quality, and resale value. Just like the moderator, I do not buy new watches. I purchase pre-loved only just because all watches depreciates in value after it is worn.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

nakedjohnny said:


> ...
> I failed the grammar test in my last post, but hey, I'm used to it... now that I'm no longer in school, there's no one to correct me anymore...


You are obviously not married! :-d


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> You are obviously not married! :-d


Well done there.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

actually I do have a wife, but she gave up...


----------



## SLA (May 20, 2010)

Back on topic, a reputable AD a few days ago said they were given the OK to offer 30% off list price on all TAG watches. They do not offer a large discount on other brands they carry, more in the range of 3-10%, depending on the brand and model. Obviously if new watches are discounted a lot, that hurts the resale value.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

SLA said:


> Back on topic, a reputable AD a few days ago said they were given the OK to offer 30% off list price on all TAG watches. They do not offer a large discount on other brands they carry, more in the range of 3-10%, depending on the brand and model. Obviously if new watches are discounted a lot, that hurts the resale value.


 Most watch brands offer 20-25% off.


----------



## TRez78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay back to the original post of the resale value and why many think they are low.
Well, somehow I found from my short time on this community that many of there TAG lines especially perhaps the F1 is considered "entry level" to some few people. 
Wow entry level for between 500 to 1,000 bucks for quartz should say something about the brands popularity. I am guilty myself of falling for either the marketing propaganda or just plain brand mystique that lead me to buy my F1 (which I really like very much). This I feel has an eventual effect with regards to resale of TAG watches (not to all, but to some perhaps), I think that many newbie watch collectors then turn their eyes towards other brands and names that they want to acquire after the TAG purchase sort of let them into the door of what many consider to be on the cusp of "high end" watches. They feel that now they have a "nice" watch, then they learn a little more perhaps grow to appreciate the movements of other watches or the stories history of a brand or the presumed heritage of a watch costing several thousand more than there TAG purchase, and are willing to let their Tags go at low prices. Some then chose to flip the originally acquired Tag to help fund their other watches or keep it as a reminder of there first big watch purchase. I also agree that there are an immense amount of grey market dealers that allow for tags to be sold at cheaper prices, which eventually serves to decrease the market value of the watch.
This was not the case for me, as I actually purchased a larger priced automatic and then later realized that I would find the quartz TAG F1 to be very handy (Plus I still remember back in college good friends of mine when the first introduced me to the TAG line and I remember the F1 so vividly that somehow I still wanted to complete that feeling even now).
Just my 2 cents, anyone else agree or share what I am getting at?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

kyotousa said:


> Most watch brands offer 20-25% off.


If you try you should get 25-30% off most any brand except Rolex. You will do well to get 10% there. Best bet is to buy from an out of state AD and save the sales tax as well.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sure there'll be a big chuckle in the Panerai Forum over that. Try that with Cartier.


underpar said:


> If you try you should get 25-30% off most any brand except Rolex. You will do well to get 10% there. Best bet is to buy from an out of state AD and save the sales tax as well.


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

He did say "most brands" I know Rolex and Cartier and a few other brands dont go over 10%, but if you want a Omega,Longines,Tag, Breitling,Ball, Montblanc,Tissot,Seiko or a lot of the other brands you can find a deal most of the time, last time i was in Vegas at the watch boutique at the MGM grand they had a couple left over Cartier's they were offering a sweet deal on[they are going to Rolex only there}


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> I'm sure there'll be a big chuckle in the Panerai Forum over that. Try that with Cartier.


You can get a Panerai for 25% from the right dealer. I did. I obviously wasn't lumping in every brand, just those in the general Tag tier, omega, oris, breitling and so on.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

They have searching for the "right dealer" for a long time.


underpar said:


> You can get a Panerai for 25% from the right dealer. I did. I obviously wasn't lumping in every brand, just those in the general Tag tier, omega, oris, breitling and so on.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> I'm sure there'll be a big chuckle in the Panerai Forum over that. Try that with Cartier.


 actually was able to get 27% off with balloon bleu
In Asia though, with sales tax included....US sales tax sux lol


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

xjeeunitx said:


> I can't believe Rolex is being bashed in a Tag Heuer forum. Seriously?


LOL - all in jest; I would presume!

mike.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

When some customers used to tell me, "I can get it cheaper in Singapore." Standard reply, 'have a safe trip' or 'why didn't 
you buy it there?'


kyotousa said:


> actually was able to get 27% off with balloon bleu
> In Asia though, with sales tax included....US sales tax sux lol


----------



## mac0611 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, new guy here. I think the issue is two fold. brand recognition, which is apparent for both rolex and tag, but more important, many view rolex as a symbol of "I made it" success. That being said, this has made the pre-owned rolex market quite lucrative. The demand for a rolex that is used has driven up the price. So resale tends to reflect this.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> When some customers used to tell me, "I can get it cheaper in Singapore." Standard reply, 'have a safe trip' or 'why didn't
> you buy it there?'


 not singapore but Taiwan...but ur point relate to this topic being? The fact is you can get most watch brands discount 20-25%. 
Even Graham, VC, AP, Piaget you'd get these discount. Why did you tried to rebuttal with the "hot" watch like Panerai?

So did your customer bought from you or did they buy from Singapore? I don't see why they wouldn't change to another AD being given this kinda attitude. lol


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

We had the watches and the selection, other AD's could only drool.


kyotousa said:


> not singapore but Taiwan...but ur point relate to this topic being? The fact is you can get most watch brands discount 20-25%.
> Even Graham, VC, AP, Piaget you'd get these discount. Why did you tried to rebuttal with the "hot" watch like Panerai?
> 
> So did your customer bought from you or did they buy from Singapore? I don't see why they wouldn't change to another AD being given this kinda attitude. lol


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

lol that's pretty sad.


----------

